# Neuer Teich



## Rayeddie (9. Juli 2014)

Hallo Teichler

Hier ein paar Bilder von unserem ca12 Wochen alten Teich.
Ich glaube ich brauche noch ne menge Unterwasserpflanzen um zu verhindern das Algen die 
Oberhand gewinnen.
Unser jetziger Besatz besteht aus 5 weißen Schmetterlingkois,5 Goldorfen,10 regenbogenelritzen,
5 bitterlingen und 5 __ Moderlieschen .
Das Volumen beträgt ca.13000 Liter .bei einer max.Tiefe von 140cm und ca.25 qm Fläche
Eine Frage von mir wäre ob der Bestand evtl.zu groß gewählt ist
Bis dato haben wir noch keine gravierende Probleme mit Algen .in Betrieb ist ein 30000 Biosmart 
Von Oase ,eine Pumpe 8000 Liter Std.und ein UVC 36 Watt .
Für Trips und Anregungen haben wir ein offenes Ohr .


----------



## Zacky (9. Juli 2014)

Hallo Ray oder Eddie. 

Der Besatz mit den Butterflykois ist grenzwertig, wenn sie größer werden. Da solltet ihr zum Wohle der Tiere früh genug ein neues Heim suchen.

Euren Teich finde ich gut gestaltet und Pflanzen kommen nach und nach. Das wird schon.


----------



## Rayeddie (9. Juli 2014)

Das wird meiner Frau nicht gefallen zumal sie sie schon an ihre Hand gewöhnt hat.
Ich denke das die Goldorfen irgendwann ein neues Zuhause finden werden.
Die kois haben momentan eine Größe von ca.15cm und es wird wohl noch zeit vergehen ehe sie ausgewachsen sind.
Ich weiß allerdings nicht wie groß sie werden .ich habe mal gehört das sie sich ihrer Umgebung anpassen weiß 
Aber nicht ob dies zutrifft.


----------



## Zacky (9. Juli 2014)

Nun ja, die Koi werden unter Umständen die 60-70 cm erreichen. In 1-2 Jahren können sie auch schon 30-40 cm haben. Ihr könnt ja auch nochmal euren Teich erweitern.


----------



## Rayeddie (9. Juli 2014)

Ja das ist denkbar denn Platz haben wir genug


----------



## Zacky (9. Juli 2014)

Nee, aber im Ernst...euer Teich wird auf Dauer zu klein sein, die Tiefenzone muss für alle Fische im Winter reichen, denn dorthin zieht es die Fische um zu überleben. Ist nicht böse gemeint, aber denkt ernsthaft zeitnah über eine Erweiterung nach, wenn ihr die Koi behalten wollt. Gerade die bunten Kumpels machen den meisten Dreck und brauchen den meisten Platz.


Nachtrag - na bei dem Platz würde mir ja glei h wieder was ganz tolles einfallen. Da kann man sich ja richtig gut austoben. Sehr schön, schöner großer Garten


----------



## Michael H (9. Juli 2014)

Rayeddie schrieb:


> Ich weiß allerdings nicht wie groß sie werden .ich habe mal gehört das sie sich ihrer Umgebung anpassen weiß
> Aber nicht ob dies zutrifft.



Hallo

Das sind so alte Märchen die ich auch immer höre , ist so eine Art Rechtfertigung um Koi in einer Vogel-Tränke halten zu können .....

Zu deinen Algen , naja muß sich halt erst Einpendeln dein Teich . Einen Teich zu haben heißt Geduld zu haben ..


----------



## Rayeddie (9. Juli 2014)

Ich hoffe für dieses Jahr ist die Mitte ausreichend ca.200 cm Durchmesser und 140cm tief.
Werde aber evtl.einen eisfreihalter installieren oder hoffen das der kommende Winter genau so mild wird wie der vergangene.


----------



## Michael H (9. Juli 2014)

Da haste so einen Großen Garten und nur 13 000 Liter Ausgebuddel't ....

War da jemand ein wenig Faul ..?

5 oder 10 000 Liter mehr wären ja kein Problem gewesen bei dem Grundstück .

Aber OK , jedem wie es ihm Gefällt oder kann ....

Ansonsten weiterhin viel Spass mit deinem Gewässer .....


----------



## Zacky (9. Juli 2014)

Nimm keinen Eisfreihalter sondern eher eine kleine Belüfterpumpe mit Lüfterstein 20 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche. Ist effektiver und ggf. abdecken, aber dazu wird es wieder zum Herbst/Winter diverse Threads geben.


----------



## Rayeddie (9. Juli 2014)

Lol hat jetzt 3 Jahre gebraucht ihn fertig zu stellen weil immer was anderes dazwischen kam 
Und alles per Muskelkraft .


----------



## Rayeddie (9. Juli 2014)

Danke Zacky für den tip


----------



## Tottoabs (9. Juli 2014)

Meine Butterfly sind zum Teil explodiert.....gefühlte 5 cm in 3 Monaten. Ihrgendwo habe ich mal Bilder von im Eimer beim Kauf und jetzt im Teich ....mein Album? Die Goldfische wurden überhohlt


----------



## krallowa (10. Juli 2014)

Moin,
erst einmal: Ein sehr schöner Teich, gefällt mir sehr gut, ideal zum Entspannen im Grünen.
Aber nun zur Größe von Koi: Ich habe mir Ende Mai 3 Koi gekauft, sehr klein 10-12 cm.
Anfang Juni hab ich dann noch 2 Koi gekauft, gleiche Größe, beim gleichen Händler.
Als ich dann die Neuen in den Teich entließ und daneben dann die 3 "Alten" auftauchten war ein deutlicher Größenunterschied zu sehen.
Also nach Augenmaß würde ich von 2 cm ausgehen und das innerhalb eines Monats.
Daher werde ich von meinen Plänen absehen und keine weiteren Fische einsetzen, denn ich möchte das die Fische sich wohl fühlen und alle genug Platz haben.
Bitte denkt auch an die Zukunft und nicht nur an das Jetzt.


----------



## Tottoabs (10. Juli 2014)

Rayeddie schrieb:


> Und alles per Muskelkraft .


selbst schuld. Minibagger an Tag 70-100 €uro (Fahrer extra, kann man aber auch selber machen.


----------



## Michael H (10. Juli 2014)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> selbst schuld. Minibagger an Tag 70-100 €uro (Fahrer extra, kann man aber auch selber machen.



Aber auch nur wenn es das Gelände zulässt .
Bei mir war auch keine Möglichkeit mit einem Bagger an das Loch im Garten zu kommen .
Bei mir werden es so 25 Kubik gewesen sein , die per Hand und Schupkarre aus dem Garten entfernt wurden


----------



## Tottoabs (11. Juli 2014)

Michael H schrieb:


> Bei mir war auch keine Möglichkeit mit einem Bagger an das Loch im Garten zu kommen .


Glaube ich nicht. Minibagger gibt es in einer Breite das man durch normalle Zimmertüren fahren kann. Wo du mit einer Schiebkarre durch kommst da geht es auch mit einem Minibagger.

Egal. Du bist ja damit durch. Ich habe bestimmt die ersten 5 m³ auch gebuddelt.


----------



## Doc (11. Juli 2014)

Was issn hier los? Wo ist denn das Problem? Der Teich ist doch super geworden! Vergrößern kann man ihn immernoch, den Fehler haben zich Leute gemacht ;-) ...


----------



## Michael H (11. Juli 2014)

Doc schrieb:


> Was issn hier los? Wo ist denn das Problem? Der Teich ist doch super geworden! .



Morsche 

Eigendlich ist nüx los . Wir stellen nur Fest ein Bagger der durch eine normale Tür geht , hät ich mir ja dann auch holen können , um mein Loch im Garten von knapp 7 x 3 m und 1,6 m Tiefe auszubuddeln .

Tja zu Spät .........


----------



## krallowa (11. Juli 2014)

Laaaaaangweilig,

mit Bagger kann doch jeder, ich habe auch alles per Schüppe, Hacke und Schubkarre gemacht, haben auch alle gemeckert: Nimm doch `nen Minibagger lass dir doch helfen.
Nix, macht doch auch Spaß, alles selber zu formen und mit jedem Spatenstich wachsen auch die Ideen und das Bild im Kopf wie es werden soll.
Der Bagger haut mit der Schaufel rein und am Ende fängt man wieder an nach zu profilieren oder doch noch zu ändern, dann lieber gleich von Hand es hetzt doch keiner (außer die Frau aber das ist ja normal).

MfG
Ralf


----------



## paulo (11. Juli 2014)

krallowa schrieb:


> Der Bagger haut mit der Schaufel rein und am Ende fängt man wieder an nach zu profilieren oder doch noch zu ändern, dann lieber gleich von Hand es hetzt doch keiner (außer die Frau aber das ist ja normal)


 Das geht also nicht nur mir so 
Paul


----------



## Rayeddie (11. Juli 2014)

Wohl nicht aber es hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht und jede Schaufel hält fit.


----------



## muh.gp (11. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

also ich bin auch ein Anhänger der "Selbst ist der Mann"-Taktik und ich möchte keinen Moment davon missen. Knapp eine Woche habe ich geschaufelt und hatte am Ende über 25 cbm bewegt. Was mir alleine bei dieser Arbeit noch an Ideen kam... Und heute? Kommen Besucher und Gäste an den Teich und Fragen nach dem Aushub. Mit der Antwort "Handarbeit" habe ich bisher anerkennendes bis erstauntes Nicken geerntet, aber noch nie ein verwundertes Kopfschütteln.

Aber letztlich ist es jedem seine eigene Entscheidung. Nur, wenn wir uns hier schon aufregen, WIE das Loch gebuddelt wurde... 

Grüße,
Holger


----------

